# Guitar Wiring - Help with Switches



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys... working on a diagram that's a bit easier to read for us non-wiring folk. I'm looking at the Hagstrom Swede I got from the '70s which has 2 humbuckers, 2 vol, 2 tone, a 3way pickup selector and a 3way tone selector switch.

I'm slowly getting a nice diagram created, and will post that soon because I need some help with it as well... diagram seems a bit messy/confusing when it comes to the switches.

Anyways, the switches are 3-way toggles at a 90 degree angle. The diagram shows the pickup selector is a 3 position 5 lug, and the tone selector as a 3 position 7 lug.

Anyone know what Switchcraft switches those would be? None that I've seen reference 'lugs' they reference 'poles' though but not sure if the same thing, if they are, I can find 4 poles with 9 terminals, not 7.

I'm assuming the 3 position 5 lug, is the standard Les Paul/SG switch at a 90 degree angle?

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...RqubL-wklUmhGXj3kel0OctNorQAJKEpCcD6euT08mYGA

https://www.hagstromguitars.com/fileadmin/_hagstrom/downloads/wiring-diagrams/Swede-Wiring.pdf

https://www.philadelphialuthiertool...-3-way-toggle-switch-for-double-neck-guitars/

https://www.philadelphialuthiertool...h-for-gibson-sg-and-thin-body-guitars-nickel/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

3 position 90 degree for an SG is correct. If you want it cheaper go to Nacho Music. The other one probably looks like this (ignore the arrows)


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmm, hope not.... Pretty sure the guy said switches were changed. Wiring is definitely wrong so ignoring what's there and starting from scratch.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

How about some pics of what is in there then? I've seen the pics of the Swede and it is a 3 way toggle in a horn, just like a 3 way toggle in the horn up top. so most likely they are both 90's. If you don;t have any pics it's the best I can do


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure of the model number becasue it is not in the catalogue. You have to google 

Switchcraft right angle "L" 3-way toggle switch for USA 3-pickup SG Custom


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll see if I can get one later today. 

Assuming lugs are solder leads, switchcraft has 5, no problem there, then jumps to 9.

Wonder if a way to mod the 9 into 7... Soldering leads together or ignoring 2.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

wow.... one more time. Please google Switchcraft right angle "L" 3-way toggle switch for USA 3-pickup SG Custom


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

@knight_yyz calm down, I was typing at the same time you were posting. 

Google search says that the image is from an eBay listing for a custom switch for an SG Custom, so possibly a modified switch. Switchcraft site doesn't seem to list it. 

So I guess question is, how was it modified, and will it work. 

3 pickup SG's are common enough, if that's what those switches are for, I'm surprised they're not more abundant.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lead a horse to water...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

@knight_yyz what is your problem today... Attitude because I was posting at the same time, and now saying I'm not taking your advise and using it? 

I saw your double post about the switch, and researched it and it's not a switch they sell it's a custom switch made for an SG sold on eBay, so I went to the SG forum to see what they use in case Gibson has a part # for it. 

Saw the post(s), researched, following up...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You wanted a 7 lug switch. I spoon fed you the answer and you still doubt me. Whatever. Not everything makes it to the catalog in any business


Switch-Switchcraft, Pickup Selector Toggle, DPDT, Nickel Finish, Right Angle


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

That has 9 lugs, not 7...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

NEW Right Angle 3-Way Toggle Switch for 3-Pickups - Made in Japan - IVORY KNOB | Guitar Hey Parts | Reverb

https://www.amazon.ca/Switch-3-Way-Toggle-Triple-Chrome/dp/B005HZ6HIC


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Fender 3-POSITION (DPDT) Toggle Switch
Part# 0068469000


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Three way switches are super easy to figure out as you can usually see the contacts from the the bottom. Just flick it and watch the contacts through the bottom. With only 3 positions it's relatively simple to intuit which position is which.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

JeremyP said:


> Three way switches are super easy to figure out as you can usually see the contacts from the the bottom. Just flick it and watch the contacts through the bottom. With only 3 positions it's relatively simple to intuit which position is which.


Yup, pretty easy but, just had troubles finding 7 lug. Seems they were used on I think Fender Mustangs? I think those... not sure who makes them though. Will look into that a bit more. Ideally, I get two switches from the same manufacturer that way they 'feel' the same when using them.

I'm doing a more visual mapping of the wiring, easier to follow I hope. The Hagstrom site has one but could be better. 

One thing I'd like to change and not sure if possible, is to use push/pull for the vol. for coil splitting. But may be too hard, or not enough room for all that wire.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

If anyone is following... looks like the Fender switch is the way to go. Switchcraft replied back saying they no longer have a 7-lug switch in production. Which is fine... not picky on brand so long as it works and decent quality.

Been trying to go through Hagstrom for parts but, it's been a long/slow process.... finally sent from Facebook to the official help contact, from there sent to distribution, from there to the Canadian distributor, from there to their parts dept... if lucky, they sell parts direct and can get the pickup rings, knobs, pickups, and switches all direct from Hagstrom. Just taking 2-3 weeks to get anywhere and still not sure if they will sell the parts.


----------

